# want to build a lean to



## chrisf (Jun 12, 2011)

I am just looking for some tips on building a leanto off the side of my garage. It will be 18' 6" long and 12' wide. I will be building it with 2 x 6 and 4x4 for posts. I was wondering what span the between rafters should be be 16 oc or can I go wider?


----------



## smokinj (Jun 12, 2011)

You could go 24 on center but not really not going to cost much more to go the 16inch and never have to worry about it!


----------



## chrisf (Jun 12, 2011)

wasnt really looking to go cheap I figured it is just to store my pellets and mower in the winter. some people say 16 oc and some say 24 oc. and you really cant find a norm on building them on the net.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 12, 2011)

bkfc255 said:
			
		

> wasnt really looking to go cheap I figured it is just to store my pellets and mower in the winter. some people say 16 oc and some say 24 oc. and you really cant find a norm on building them on the net.




Yes either would be fine its not really holding up a lot of weight, but in this case saving is why you would go on 24. It willbe under 20 bucks to go 16 so imho 16 is a no-brainer for this app.


----------



## woodsmaster (Jun 12, 2011)

I'd go 4' and put steel roofing on. Just put 2x4s perpendicular to the rafters 2' on center. Maybe 2 x 8 rafters.


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 13, 2011)

I think I would go at least 2 x 8's 16" o.c.   12 feet is a helluva distance for a 2 x 6.  If it is a steep pitch, then maybe.  If it is a low pitch, you may need to beef it up with snow loads in your location.  Can you give us an approximate pitch?

I had a chart years ago for roof framing with spans and pitches when I built an addition on my house.  I'll see if I can come up with something.


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 13, 2011)

I did a quick search.  This link should help.  Look on the net under rafter span tables.  Tons of info there.

http://www.mycarpentry.com/rafter-span-tables.html


----------



## chrisf (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. not sure pitch wise I was looking at 3/12. I think thats what metal roofing s need for a min. I live in upstate ny.


----------



## wannabegreener (Jun 22, 2011)

You could go to your town building department and ask.  They will have alot more experience with what your area needs for snow load.  I built  shed a couple of years ago and asked many questions on what they wanted or what I needed.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jun 23, 2011)

We have a 3/12 lean to off a shed in Speculator.  It has worked for 5 decades but I wouldn't want it over my house.  3 4x4 posts spaced 12 ft apart, 2x6s on 16" centers but only a 8' span.  I think you are pushing it with 2x6s with 12.  I'd use 2x8s especially that shallow.


----------



## drizler (Jun 23, 2011)

bkfc255 said:
			
		

> I am just looking for some tips on building a leanto off the side of my garage. It will be 18' 6" long and 12' wide. I will be building it with 2 x 6 and 4x4 for posts. I was wondering what span the between rafters should be be 16 oc or can I go wider?




My shed roof barn is built like that with a 20 degree slope and made with galvanized tin.     I have 2 by 8's over 12 '
 span and it has held up fine and dandy  for the past 10 years.    Don't for a minute be fooled into thinking snow won't stick to a tin roof and just slide off.    Oh it will nearly all the time but that wet nasty stuff which is just exactly what you want to watch out for and I have had to shovel mine off twice in that time.   On the other hand yours unlike mine is plenty low enough to just keep half an eye on and knock the accumulation away when and if it was piling up.   Also, make sure to use screws and put them on the flat tin rather than on the raised sections.     It is oh so much easier and works better too.    I have one done each way and the flats method is far better and doesn't leak a drop.


----------



## chrisf (Jun 24, 2011)

I am doing 2x8"s 16 oc 3 12 pitch.  always have done the screws on the flats always seems to be a debate about that. thanks will be starting it in the next few, need to get my pellets home. weeks


----------

